# [ 2010 ] DVC RCI codes



## levatino (Aug 13, 2010)

Does Anyone know if the the RCI resort codes for all the Disney resorts are compiled in one place on TUG?  I can't seem to find it.

Or I guess, can anyone list them?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 13, 2010)

The DVC codes are DV01-DV10.

The Orlando ones are (DV01,DV02,DV03,DV05,DV06,DV08,DV09):

DV01 - Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
DV02 - Disney's Beach Club Villas
DV03 - Disney's Boaardwalk Villas
DV05 - Disney's Old Key West Resort
DV06 - Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa
DV08 - The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
DV09 - Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort

Hilton Head, SC:

DV04 - Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort

Vero Beach, FL:

DV07 - Disney's Vero Beach Resort

California:

DV10 - The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa


----------



## levatino (Aug 13, 2010)

Would it make sense to add this to the stickies at the top of the page?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 15, 2010)

*So Glad I Saw This*

I was just going to post the same question!


----------



## rfinnegan (May 22, 2013)

*dv10*

DV10 code doesn't work on RCI - how did you find the resort? no keyword works, etc. - are they making it hard on purpose here?


----------



## Lisa P (May 22, 2013)

If you go to the RCI online Resort Directory and search for the keyword "Disney", then sort the results by Resort ID and look for the "DVxx" IDs.  They include:

The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa  (#DV10)
Anaheim,  CA  92802,  USA    [map resort]

Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas  (#DV11)
Kapolei, Oahu,  HI  96707,  USA    [map resort] 

Interesting side note:  In the rental ID's (RDxx instead of DVxx) for DVC resorts, Aulani weeks are coded for both RD11 (5 night Aulani rental) and RD12 (5 night Ocean View Aulani rental).  See:

5 Night, Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas  (#RD11)
Kapolei, Oahu,  HI  96707,  USA    [map resort]

5 Night Ocean View, Aulani, Disney Vacation Club  (#RD12)
Kapolei, Oahu,  HI  96707,  USA    [map resort]

This makes me wonder whether there will eventually be a separate DVC exchange ID (DV12) showing up for exchanging into DVC (Aulani - Ocean View).  If so, then DVC Grand Floridian will like eventually be assigned DV13 for its RCI ID#.  But if not, then DVC Grand Floridian could eventually be assigned either DV12 or DV13.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 23, 2013)

Great catch, Lisa!  I hadn't noticed the two codes for Aulani.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 4, 2014)

Question - when you put in an OGS into a weeks account.   Do you put them all?  I can see some resorts have two codes RD and DV.  Then there are the other ones for the 3-4 nights.


----------



## ineedavacation33 (Aug 4, 2014)

mdurette said:


> Question - when you put in an OGS into a weeks account.   Do you put them all?  I can see some resorts have two codes RD and DV.  Then there are the other ones for the 3-4 nights.



You do not need to use the RD codes, use the DV codes.  I believe the RDs are for cash/rental vacations, they are not exchanges.  The codes for the 3 and 4 days at OKW and SSR are for exchanges, but only use them if you'd be looking for that length of stay rather than the normal 7.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 20, 2015)

[deleted; posted on wrong thread]


----------



## pnkbekki (Mar 29, 2015)

*Grand Floridian Code*

Don't know if anyone else has seen this...

They have the Villas at Grand Floridian up on the RCI site - DV12

They have it listed under "Lake Buena Vista" area instead of "Walt Disney World". (I accidently clicked on the wrong area and it popped up!)


----------



## marsh0013 (Mar 30, 2015)

pnkbekki said:


> Don't know if anyone else has seen this...
> 
> They have the Villas at Grand Floridian up on the RCI site - DV12
> 
> They have it listed under "Lake Buena Vista" area instead of "Walt Disney World". (I accidently clicked on the wrong area and it popped up!)



Thanks for posting this!  Not that there's a chance in hell it will be available, but I just added it to my OGS just in case.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2015)

It's easy to look in the RCI directory for DVC codes.


----------

